# Danbury Mint "Christmas Maltese"



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got a brochure in the mail today for the Danbury Mint Christmas Maltese. I tried to link to it on their site but it doesn't appear to be there. The price is $59 in two "easy" payments. I couldn't find an item number. Their phone number is as follows: 

From the USA and Canada: 1-800-243-4664.
Toll free number is open from 9-5, M-F, ET.

Email: [email protected]

I scanned the pic from the brochure. It's size is 11" in length.

[attachment=15811:attachment]
 *"CHRISTMAS MALTESE"*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute!!!























Thanks for posting the information!

Josie says: Hmmm, 11 inches, that's almost life size!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is really cute!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That is adorable. Do you know if it is is made of resin or china?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sher that is so cute, I dare not ask hubby to order me anything else right now though, he has just ordered me so me digital scales so I can keep an eye on the boy's weights.

I do love that little Chirstmas Malt though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That is adorable. Do you know if it is is made of resin or china?[/B]


Here is what it says:

"Christmas Maltese is expertly crafted of cold-cast porcelain, a special blend of powdered porcelain and resin prized for its ability to capture fine detail."


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! I love it.....I think I have to have that. Does it saw how tall it is?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is just DARLING! I want it! Pat, it looks like it's about 11 or 12 inches high since it's 11 inches long.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

that is just too cute!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I NEED that too - it's beautiful!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

anyone have the tree??? do u like it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> WOW! I love it.....I think I have to have that. Does it saw how tall it is?[/B]


No, sorry, there is no dimension except for the length.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh so cute! Thanks for posting! I love it when there is a maltese not in full coat. I always keep Wilson in a puppy cut, so the long coats don't look like him.

I am going to put this on my Christmas wish list- now I need to find one that is a Papillon.


----------



## ladeeda (Oct 15, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

santa and westies

If anyone ever sees one of these with Maltese please post immediately!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dang! I get my last plate and make my last "easy" payment this month...now I have to order this! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Very cute. I also like that it is not in a long coat. Susan the one you posted with the Westies is adorable, I would love to have both of these.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

That is so cute!!!!!!! I will be watching my mail box or calling the phone number. I love it and thank you for telling us about it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I love their maltese stuff at Danbury.
That Christmas one is cute...the plate they have with the poem on it is great too. I can't pick which plate is my favorite though...all the pups are so cute!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I got that brochure yesterday and I am debating whether to get it or not. It looks adorable







Its kinda hard for me to resist


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The dimensions are: height - 7 1/2 in. width - 5 in. length - 11 in.

The item no. is 372-18.

Two "easy" installments are $32.75.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I called them. The item number is: 372-18 

Shipping and handling is: $6.50 

Total cost is: $65.50 

Billed in 2 easy payments of: $32.75 

No sales tax for FL but I am not sure of other states. 



Approx height is: 7.5 inches.



Susan, I inuqired about the Santa's little "Maltese" like the Westie......sorry not available.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I think I NEED that too - it's beautiful!
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]



ME TOO
















I have a birthday coming up, do you suppose "SOMEONE" would get the hint if I printed this off and left it on the kitchen counter??????????????????


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG that is just adorable....


















I wonder if they ship overseas??????



I bet if I dropped hints to hubby - they would fall on deaf ears


















We dont have anything that adorable here down under - bummer 





Hugs and tail wags 



Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

OH I got my brochure today....the big picture it shows you is stunning ! My order is already back in the envelope and ready to be mailed !


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> I called them. The item number is: 372-18
> 
> Shipping and handling is: $6.50
> 
> ...



Thanks Pat! I ordered one today







Merry Christmas Ginny







Does anyone have the Maltese Christmas tree?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=284228
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Janet (Scoobydoo) has the tree....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=284867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is beautiful, but a little pricey to add to my Christmas list...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh I hope I get a flyer about that one! I might have to call! I just got "Muffy" in the mail a few weeks ago, and I also have the tree, it is beautiful when it is all lit up










[attachment=15872:attachment]
[attachment=15873:attachment]
[attachment=15874:attachment]


Ok I couldn't wait for the brochure, I ordered it! Oh that is so adorable


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Oh I hope I get a flyer about that one! I might have to call! I just got "Muffy" in the mail a few weeks ago, and I also have the tree, it is beautiful when it is all lit up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW - BEAUTIFUL - BOTH of them!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone received their figurine yet? I haven't and I ordered when this topic was going. I was going to call but I wanted to check with everyone first.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone should get a commission on this! I just saw this thread and called and ordered this figurine which I needed like I need a hole in the head but I could not resist! It is not on the website but they still have it in stock. My husband's going to yell at me but that was the cutest Christmas decor item ever!


----------

